# TTOC email accounts & spam



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

As of this afternoon we are now using Spam Assassin on our server! http://www.spamassassin.org

I've applied to it my account... anyone that is receiving spam via their ttoc email address can ask me to enable it for their account.

All spam will be re-routed to a central spam box. I will keep a regular eye on it and if necessary route it back.

No antispam software is 100% accurate as it is generally heuristic based and as such does not rely on "intelligence" per se, so you "may" either get the occasional spam getting through or some non-spam may be categorised as spam. This is the same for all anti-spam software.

So let me know!


----------

